# OH to have discovered THIS!



## Mars Lander (May 13, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...revealed-owner-locked-fled-outbreak-WWII.html

Added for Krela...

















It was an abandoned apartment left for 70 years and re-discovered its a real time capsule from a bygone age featuring a stuffed ostrich, original micky mouse soft toys, and a painting that just sold for £1.8 million amongst other things, ....like an untouched higher class version of "fur house" in France.

"Caked in dust and full of turn-of-the century treasures, this Paris apartment is like going back in time.


Having lain untouched for seven decades the abandoned home was discovered three years ago after its owner died aged 91.

The woman who owned the flat, a Mrs De Florian, had fled for the south of France before the outbreak of the Second World War.

She never returned and in the 70 years since, it looks like no-one had set foot inside."....

..."The property was found near a church in the French capital's 9th arrondissement, between Pigalle red light district and Opera. Experts were tasked with drawing up an inventory of her possessions which included a painting by the 19th century Italian artist Giovanni Boldini.

One expert said it was like stumbling into the castle of Sleeping Beauty, where time had stood still since 1900. 'There was a smell of old dust,' said Olivier Choppin-Janvry, who made the discovery"


----------



## krela (May 13, 2013)

Could you post a bit more than just a lnk?

I refuse to click on any Daily Fail links out of principle.


----------



## night crawler (May 13, 2013)

It was worth the read even if it was the Daily Fail


----------



## krela (May 13, 2013)

Cheers for that, nice stuff!


----------



## species8472 (May 13, 2013)

wow
thats all I can say is wow


----------



## perjury saint (May 13, 2013)

*Ive got a SEMI!! *


----------



## krela (May 13, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *Ive got a SEMI!! *



Lucky bugger. I've only got a small flat. :S


----------



## UrbanX (May 13, 2013)

It's what we all dream of... 
I'm assuming within 10 mins of the discovery the finder was inundated with requests for the location so thT someone could shoot a music video there...


----------



## peterc4 (May 13, 2013)

> Ive got a SEMI!!



a semi, i have just blown off


----------



## flyboys90 (May 14, 2013)

What a find, utopia!


----------



## NakedEye (May 14, 2013)

Holy God that's amazing.......more photograhs......!!!!!!!!


----------



## NakedEye (May 14, 2013)

I want to lick the screen!!!! awesome place!! so good i posted 2 messages!!!!


----------



## Judderman62 (May 14, 2013)

can I just say f**k me sideways

speechless


----------



## alex76 (May 15, 2013)

krela said:


> Lucky bugger. I've only got a small flat. :S



nice one that made me chuckle


----------

